# BOOTCAMP >> caractères plus reconnus (ex : @)



## papy_du_92 (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Lors de la dernière grosse mise à jour de WINDOWS, j'ai eu un gros souci, aussi j'ai du réinitialiser WINDOWS 10.
Avant pas de soucis, tous mes caractères étaient reconnus lors de mes frappes sur clavier, maintenant plus de @ et autres (il faut passer par l'ASCII), comment faire pour que BOOTCAMP puisse à nouveau gérer les caractères manquants.
Merci à toutes et tous


----------

